# 93 sentra XE 0-60 times?



## smithsil (Sep 16, 2002)

I just removed resonator so wanted to test 0-60 times with my 1.6L nissan sentra XE. I also took out moms caravan and timed that. 

took it out for a road test also(LOL). Here are the times, and just for laughs brought out moms 2.4L caravan 3spd. 

Nissan sentra:
"cold air intake(well, the filter at least) resonator removal(good for 50hp) and cut fan belt to ac pump(it wasnt working anyway) 
Bad clutch(weak off the point) and crank breather. i figure all and all i gained about 50decibals of noise and 5hp, oh well it was fun. 
finally the times:

1993 Nissan Sentra (1.6L) GA16DE: 12.58 sec (0-60)

2000 Dodge caravan(2.4L) Stock : 12.16 sec (0-60)

Yes its sad. Moms caravan can smoke the tweaked out sentra. 
But keep in mind that the sentra burns alittle oil(previous owner) and has 150K on her, and the clutch is really warn so i get nothing off the point. 

Does anyone know stock 0-60 times? I would like to know if all my work has done anything uther than raise the noise level, which is okay by me. 

But when i first got the car i timed 0-60, it was 15.1 sec which was just horrible, so just did some basic maintaince, and i geuss it has gotten a lot lower...but i would still like to know the stock times. 


thanks,
silas


----------



## smithsil (Sep 16, 2002)

oh come on someones got to know!


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Stock 0-60 for a '92 E (stripper) is 8.4.


----------



## smithsil (Sep 16, 2002)

are you sure thats pretty quick, i mean even though my clutch is bad and the cars got 150k, it does 12.6, i can take of 1/2 sec for clutch and 1/2 sec for engine, and get 11.6 
i mean 8.4 is alot quicker esp. in a 1.6


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

http://www.go.nissanpower.com/


----------



## fredo (Nov 16, 2008)

*o-60 time*

"Nissan / Datsun, Opel, Oldsmobile" 0-60 and 1/4 mile times for Factory Stock Vehicles this shows alot not all call it shows my daughters car a 93 sentra good luck that nissan power link goes nowhere this one does


----------



## MR-4Door-SR20DET (Oct 13, 2005)

^Nice link, are all those times for stock cars? The SE-R time seems to be right for a bone stock SE-R.


----------



## kill_shot (Mar 10, 2009)

ya your car be broke. all i've done is the filter and i get 8-8.5
whats resonater?


----------

